# Funny fish in sam & fuzzy web comic



## Mew_chan (Jan 28, 2009)

I read the web comic sam and fuzzy and there was a funny fish in one of the recent ones which I thought you guys might appreciate. I had a good laugh at this fish and I thought you guys might to... Im not sure what it is.. maybe its the expression on its face or something... but anyway
Linky: http://samandfuzzy.com/archive.php?comicID=1058


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

it is a goldfish from the looks of it. And of course it is in a bowl. But it looks like a telescope eye or a celstial (both Carassius auratus) they are both fancy goldfish that you could find at a Petsmart or Petco. Just incase you wanted one 

Thanks for the laugh though :lol:


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

i did not get the joke lol.


----------



## Mew_chan (Jan 28, 2009)

You wont get the joke unless you read the comic... I just thought the fish in the comic was funny  PS its a good funny/random comic for annyone interested.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

I did read it... and it STILL went over my head.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I read it twice. Just my opinion but it isn't funny at all. Just a bad and poorly drawn comic to me.


----------



## Mew_chan (Jan 28, 2009)

I meant read the comic regularily... as in from the begining.... and yes I realise that this particular comic isnt that funny... I just thought you guys might find the fish funny since I did >.<


----------

